# Bobbi Brown telephone interview MAY 2014



## makeupmaven91 (May 13, 2014)

Hi guys, I had a Bobbi Brown telephone interview on Monday and I would like to post the questions here just incase anyone has one coming up in the near future.

  the questions that I had were:
1)wWhy do you want to work for Bobbi Brown?
2)What do you know about the history of Bobbi Brown?
3)Whats your favourite product and why? (The recruitment advisor will then go onto ask how you would sell that product to her and also what product you would link sell)
4) Experiences (previous job roles relevant to the job)
5)Describe your style

I was lucky enough to pass the second stage so I just wanted to help anyone else who has a telephone interview coming up xxx


----------



## MakeupbyT (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. This really helps!


----------



## GW Mua (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey there  I have just passed the telephone interview for BB. I'm just wondering have I automatically got a face to face interview at this stage or do I have to wait for the region manager to get in touch to inform me if I got a face to face interview ?? How long will I be waiting on a reply from them and will it be a phone call or email ?   Cheers.


----------



## makeupmaven91 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi, well done on passing your telephone interview . From what I was told when I had mine, it doesn't automaticall mean that you will get a face to face interview (which sucks) but I've had two of these now and both times I've made it to the face to face one. The reigion manager should get back to you withing a week, thats how long it took for me both times  hope this helped x:bouquet:


----------



## GW Mua (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi there  Oooohhh no it was a week ago yesterday so maybe I hav't got the face to face interview after all but mayb il wait and see a little longer .......


----------



## makeupmaven91 (Jul 10, 2014)

Definitely wait a bit longer. When you have the phone interview they say someone will get back to you witin 3 weeks, and if no one does then you should ring up again to see whats goin on. I wouldn't worry though, I've found BB tend to take their time when I had the trade test, I was told I would hear back within a week and 2 weeks later I'm still waiting!


----------



## GW Mua (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh I will wait but waiting is the killing part isn't it ......so is this your third time trying for a place at BB ??


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 13, 2014)

makeupmaven91 said:


> Definitely wait a bit longer. When you have the phone interview they say someone will get back to you witin 3 weeks, and if no one does then you should ring up again to see whats goin on. I wouldn't worry though, I've found BB tend to take their time when I had the trade test, I was told I would hear back within a week and 2 weeks later I'm still waiting!


  i think it is bad behaviour from their part that the interviewee have to call back if they haven't had the time/too lazy to call after three weeks.


----------

